# Fudgy brownies or cake-like?



## KiwiZ (Apr 4, 2004)

I was making some brownies and noticed that they had directions for making them either fudgy or cake-like. I thought, "Fudgy is so good, why would anyone ever make cake-like? If I want chocolate cake, I make chocolate cake!"

So I just had to ask you: fudgy or cake-like?


----------



## chalupamom (Apr 15, 2002)

My mom always made cake-like, which I don't get.

I like fudgy and slightly underdone so they're really ooey-gooey.


----------



## eksmom (Jun 29, 2004)

Fudgy.

I don't like dry-as-dust brownies. Ick.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Moving this to Nutrition and Good Eating...


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

I like cake-like. In fact, yesterday I was making gooey, fudgy brownies (my mom's recipe.. she loves fudgy) and by mistake I set the oven to 400 instead of 300, and they're cake-like now. Dh and I like them like this, so we're happy I screwed up :LOL


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chalupamom*
I like fudgy and slightly underdone so they're really ooey-gooey.

Most definitely. And with milk chocolate not semi sweet.


----------



## atomicmama (Aug 21, 2004)

As long as they're chocolate, who cares!?!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

The fudgier the better.


----------



## 5plus1angel (Oct 4, 2004)

FUDGY!!!!


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

Fudgy, definately!


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

I make them cakelike. They're still moist and chewy - not really like a regular cake at all (at least not the ones that I make). I don't like the fudgy ones. If I wanted fudge, I'd make fudge!


----------



## sagelove (May 29, 2004)

Gotta be fudgy...otherwise, it's not really a brownie to me!


----------



## mom2tig99Nroo03 (Apr 24, 2003)

kiwi- so sweet of you to make brownies. i like them both. will be home all day tomorrow so, whatever time is good for you to drop them off is good for me too..

how'd ya know i was getting pms-y already???


----------



## MoMommy (Oct 8, 2004)

Definitely fudgy...yummy!


----------



## MountainMamaOf2 (Mar 10, 2004)

can't fudge, i love fudge!


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

fudgy


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

Fudgy all the way. Cakelike brownies are an abomination.


----------



## Gracefulmom (Apr 25, 2002)

fudgy, definitely.

My grandma's recipe is REALLY fudgy... you cut the brownies into 1" squares while they're still warm. (Yes, it makes a mess!) Then frost them with a pourable frosting... let it cool, and cut them again. The frosting kind of soaks in, so they taste like fudge.

... might have to go bake now!


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Fudgy, and made with dark chocolate.


----------



## bellee (Feb 26, 2003)

Fudgy, fudgy, fudgy, and crackly on top


----------



## ~Quse~ (Aug 8, 2004)

Fudgy!!!


----------

